# Can't find any CRS?



## Woodpecker (9 May 2009)

I am wanting to add some CRS to my planted shrimp only tank but just can't find any!

Ideally, I would like to locate some A or S grade fairly locally - Nottingham.  However, I am prepared to travel so if anyone has spotted some good stock in a LFS I would be very interested to hear.

Alternatively, what about importing some - has anyone any experience of this including who to contact?

Many thanks!      
Sue


----------



## LondonDragon (9 May 2009)

Try www.ukshrimp.co.uk there is some information there about importing from a couple of companies in Germany. Or post in the wanted section there and someone might have some for you.


----------



## Superman (9 May 2009)

AquaJardin in Gloucester has some in last time I was there.


----------



## gratts (9 May 2009)

Drop by Maidenhead Aquatics at Wheatcrofts in 11 days. There should be a nice suprise


----------



## Mark Evans (9 May 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> Drop by Maidenhead Aquatics at Wheatcrofts in 11 days. There should be a nice suprise



it's you gratts   hows that in-store display coming on? you need to get some pics up mate!


----------



## Woodpecker (12 May 2009)

Thanks for the info guys!!

Guess i'll be off to MAq soon  

Sue


----------



## TDI-line (12 May 2009)

The WaterZoo in Peterborough usually has some very high grade ones.

It's where i bought mine 

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=4945


----------



## Superman (12 May 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> AquaJardin in Gloucester has some in last time I was there.


I was in there yesterday lunch time (don't tell the boss!) and there were about 10 or so left in the shop. Some of which were low grades but a few decent ones for Â£6.99.

I'm going to be on the hunt in July again for some, hopefully I'll find another good deal.

I do know that Aqua Jardin are getting some of those cardinal shrimps in soon.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 May 2009)

There are some nice looking ones on ebay, but they not cheap with postage!!


----------



## bogwood (1 Jun 2009)

Just picked some up from Ripples @ Bridgemere garden centre. Nantwich, Crewe.


----------

